# Bibliotheque Itunes



## renagary (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé ce soir l'appleTV que j'ai eu en cadeau pour Noel
L'installation s'est bien passé. J'ai un petit souci avec ma bibliotheque film d' Itunes
L'ATV ne detecte que 3 films dans cette bibliothèques alors que j'en ai une quarantaine (ce sont de films fait avec une camera perso). Je n'ai par contre aucun probleme avec la dedection des photos ou de la musique.
Que faire?
merci de votre aide


----------



## Rémi M (26 Décembre 2010)

Le formats des autres vidéos sont en .avi ? ou autre ? Pas mp4 ?


----------



## renagary (26 Décembre 2010)

ce sont les fichiers MPEG4 qui sont lisibles. Les autres ne le sont pas


----------



## Mungopark (30 Décembre 2010)

Dans ce cas c'est normal, il faudra que tu convertisses les vidéos qui ne sont pas dans un format compatible (avec Handbrake par exemple). La liste des formats supportés est sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## thebustre (31 Décembre 2010)

iTunes fait la conversion en mp4 aussi dans "avancé"


----------

